# دروس كاملة في الرسم التقني



## noir (3 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم 

دروس كاملة في الرسم التقني 

*dessin technique*







للتحميل من هنا

تحياتي 
​


----------



## الملك فيصل (10 مايو 2012)

مشكور علي المشاركة بس في مشكلة في الرابط اللرجاء حل المشكلة او رفع الكتاب الي موقع اخر....!!!


----------



## maladili (13 مايو 2012)

معلومات قيمة جدا جداً


----------



## noir (20 مايو 2012)

مشكورين على الردود


----------

